
Meeting Whirlwind’s Joe Thompson – An Early African-American Computer Pioneer - fernly
https://medium.com/chmcore/meeting-whirlwinds-joe-thompson-cc8a326597e9
======
fernly
Audio of oral history interview at the end of the linked article. Partial
transcript at[1].

[1]
[https://www.computer.org/csdl/mags/an/2018/02/man2018020006....](https://www.computer.org/csdl/mags/an/2018/02/man2018020006.html)

